
Not such a bright idea: why your phone’s ‘night mode’ may be keeping you awake - tarwater11
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2019/dec/17/not-such-a-bright-idea-why-your-phones-night-mode-may-be-keeping-you-awake
======
Terretta
Where’s our friendly neighborhood f.lux dev, herf?

Amusing the article says “it makes sense, sun is yellow, twilight is blue, so
blue makes you sleep”, when the current craze says “it makes sense, daylight
is cool white, firelight is warm, warm lets you sleep”.

Most prevailing theories make sense or they wouldn’t be prevailing!

